# Maryland Bunny Slaves - Where is everyone?



## gedesgirl (Jun 21, 2010)

I thought I'd give a shout out to the Maryland Bunny Slaves. 

It would be great to share local resources, experiences, etc. 

I'm in Pasadena, MD which is North of Annapolis. I'm the proud Mama of two Lionheads, Wicket and Spirit. Ooo...I need to update pictures! 

:bunnydance: Theresa


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Theresa. 

Where are the other Maryland buns? :? Come to think of it, we don't see many members listed as Maryland residents! How odd!


----------



## gedesgirl (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah. Would be great to have some local people to exchange information with and resources. Heck, I've got a bale of hay I'd be happy to share.


----------



## Bazykbunnybarn (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,
I'm from southern maryland and have been breeding for 4 years. Love my bunnies. I have over 50 right now. Would love to compare notes...


----------



## gedesgirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Bazy!

I got my two boys from a breeder in Southern, MD. Glad to see there's another MD bunny lover out there. I'm still a novice. I read all I can and compare notes with everyone. 

T


----------



## cassafrassa (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm in MD!


----------



## MaryAnne (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm in Bethesda Md.


----------



## gedesgirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay! There are a few of us out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2010)

We are in NJ!


----------



## Basketbagley (May 23, 2011)

Hi I just joined yesterday! I'm also in Pasadena, MD! and guess what? We have Lionheads! 

My daughters and I are starting a Lionhead Rabbitry. The Mane Attraction Rabbitry is the name. We are JUST getting started and are going to be moving slowly and small.

We also have friends at Dun-Pikin Horse farm with rabbitries. Amy has Twin Rivers Rabbitry, she sells all kinds but raises Holland Lops and Netherlands. and Katy hasn't named hers yet but she is raising Mini Rex's and possibly a few others.

Is very cool to have some other rabbit people in MD to talk to!


----------



## owataqt (Jun 26, 2011)

I use to live in md...now Iam in Va
Xoxoox


----------



## Thomas423 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all. I'm in Cecil County, MD.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

I lived in MD my whole life, until a few yrs back we moved about 10 minutes over the MD line into WV... We r so close though, I still feel like a Marylander lol


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 7, 2012)

Semi off topic, but how do you guys (and gals) like Maryland? I may or may not be moving there within the next 6 months. It'd be the Annapolis area.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 9, 2012)

LaylaLop wrote:


> Semi off topic, but how do you guys (and gals) like Maryland? I may or may not be moving there within the next 6 months. It'd be the Annapolis area.



The Annapolis area is gorgeous! And there is always something to do, and lots of fun festivals and such... We would have loved to live there at so e point,but we couldn't afford it... Everything is much more expensive in Maryland, but especially near the major cities... Baltimore, Annapolis & DC... 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Cindy_College (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi! I just joined today and I am from North Beach, Maryland. Which is in Calvert County. I just bought my Lionhead doe last Sunday from a breeder in New Jersey. Yes, I drove 3 hours to purchase her after I fell in love with her picture. Never seen a lionhead that looks like her. Oh, and I named her Jersey.
:bunnyheart


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 3, 2012)

*Cindy_College wrote: *


> Hi! I just joined today and I am from North Beach, Maryland. Which is in Calvert County. I just bought my Lionhead doe last Sunday from a breeder in New Jersey. Yes, I drove 3 hours to purchase her after I fell in love with her picture. Never seen a lionhead that looks like her. Oh, and I named her Jersey.
> :bunnyheart



Welcome to RO! I'm from New Jersey. Love Calvert County. I homeschooled my Son using Calvert. Excellent people there. 

Congratulations on your new Lion head. Have two myself. Love the name! Look forward to discussing bunnies with you. Lots of info in the RO Library. And starting a blog is always fun.

K


----------



## Scarlett (May 13, 2012)

I'm from Maryland.  In between two towns though, lol.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 29, 2013)

I've lived in MD my whole life and I'm currently living on the edge of Baltimore!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 29, 2013)

ashleigheperry said:


> I've lived in MD my whole life and I'm currently living on the edge of Baltimore!



Not sure if you noticed or not, but the last post on this thread is almost a year old. The OP is from 2010. These people may not be on the forum still. 

I did this before also where I commented on a very old post and thought it was a recent post. :spintongue


----------



## GoKittyGo (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm in SE Virginia but travel to southern MD (Leonardtown) pretty often.


----------



## kuniklos (Jun 18, 2013)

Middle River! Moved here last fall from Pennsylvania.


----------

